# Cigarette Smoking & Bow Hunting...



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

I was having a discussion with a few hunting buddies over a couple of beers about the effects of smoking while you hunt, some people that i have talked to really don't think it matters one way or the other. My question to everyone is does the cigarette smoke increase your chances of being winded by deer or do some of you smoke in your tree stand?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

My dad smokes, and doesn't see squat when he bowhunts. He might see maybe a small 4 point here and there, most of the time the young bucks aren't smart enough yet to know that stink from the tree means trouble. A mature doe or buck is not dumb enough to come check out that nasty cigarette smell, and give you a shot 99.999% of the time, that's why they've lived to be mature. You gotta be as scent free as possible, and you've gotta pay attention to the wind. The only people who think smoking in the stand is ok are the guys who smoke in the stand. I've personally witnessed deer head towards my dads stand, then pick up his cigarette scent, then calmly turn and take another route around him.


----------



## donedealtim (Dec 17, 2008)

*not sure*

I used to smoke in my tree and later in the season sometimes I slip up and do it. I think its more the extra movement than the actual smell. I have had deer walk right up under my tree and sniff a cigarette butt. I have also shot a deer with a ciggarette in my hand. Do I think im gonna shoot a monster buck while smoking? Not likely but then again I live in Michigan so its not likely anyways


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

If you are jonesing for a smoke you are going to get fidgity and uncomfortable. Take a can of dip


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

I think its like anything else with hunting, one thing may make or break a hunt. Different smells, sifferent sounds can all be a curioisty peek for a deer. That being said I shot my largest deer about 2 minutes after enjoying the morning sunrise smoke from my stand. I have smoked a few times on stand and still usually see deer. Deer dont know the difference between cig smoke and fire smoke that I have found.


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

I never really had an opinion on this until this year, I took a smoker to one of my spots where we ALWAYS see deer, I've never hunted there and not seen deer, we got there and set up and he asked if I cared if he lit a ciggarette, I said sure why not. We sat there all morning and didnt see anything, the wind was right but we saw nothing.


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*It hurts me*

I have not had the luck of non smokers. I know my smoking has hurt many hunting chances. I dotn smoke inthe stands

I am taking Chantix to quit smoking 

l hate my smoking:angry:


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

I'll smoke in the treestand any day. and I practice scent control religouly. I see a good amount of deer and so does my father. Hell I know a few guys in MD that swear Sika deer love cigarette butts, and cherry halls. does it work who knows but they sure do kill their share of deer.

-Chuck


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Im a lite smoker. Half a pack a day. If im going deer hunting .... I smoke before i get in the shower to get scent free then i dont smoke til im in truck going home and i suggest anyone else do the same. Smoking before going on stand or during is NOT SMART. If you cant stay in the stand and not smoke/dip then you probably shouldnt even try to hunt.


----------



## bowtechhunter64 (Jul 19, 2007)

Need to be downwind of deer anyway if they smell the smoke they will smell you. I smoke occasionally while on stand worry more about movement than the smell.


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

I think the key here is what the local deer are used to. If you are hunting in a state park....or similar and it isn't out of the ordinary for there to be human smells such as cigarette smoke....you will see deer. If you are hunting in Canada where the deer have perhaps never had any sort of encounter with a human.....different story.

I know from experience that deer will not spook from the smell of a cigarette by itself. Movement and smell is a different story.

Adaptation is the key to success. Knowing your surroundings and what the deer are used to helps also. I have heard stories from the local farmers that would indicate human scent can actually ATTRACT deer! I here stories all the time of the big one, that would come out into the open RIGHT AFTER the old farmer left the woods....or field. Almost as if that it was part of their pattern.

Interesting topic looking forward to others experiences....


----------



## kzx87 (Dec 28, 2009)

deer can smell cigarettes from about 800 yards away.

doesn't take much to put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Of course it hurts they stink. :thumbs_do If you dont smoke you can notice a smoker two aisles away in a store. It might not effect the deer every time but your fooling your self if you think its cover scent.:wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

i don't smoke, my wife and my brother both smoke. if deer hate that horible smell like i do they would leave the country and never be seen again. deer are like everthing and everone, they get used to smells and things they see on a daily basises. for instance one of the places i hunt , the farmer never trades anything in he just drives or operates his equipment until it quits, and most of the time it stays where it quits. the deer are so used to them you could use them for blinds. i hade this idea of hanging bars of ivory soap in several locations around the farm during the no hunt season , and when hunting season comes just wash my cloths and take a bath with ivory soap.


----------



## rrussell (Apr 5, 2006)

i don't know about tree stand hunting but i have a buddy that smokes while he is stalking, and his theory is that it is a constant wind indicator. keep the wind right and you should not have too much of a problem.


----------



## strohsman (Sep 6, 2007)

I think the effect of smoking on stand changes from hunting deep woods to the woods surrounded by homes, and people. Deep woods the smell is very alarming to the deer, they know it is very much out of place. Woods with lots of home and people traveling though them the effect is LESS, but it is still there. Try to quit again in you smoke, you can do it, and dont start if you dont smoke now.


----------



## bowhntrforever (Jan 9, 2010)

sb220 said:


> If you are jonesing for a smoke you are going to get fidgity and uncomfortable. Take a can of dip


Thats what i do,i will not smoke while bow hunting or hunting period.yes i have seen deer in the past while smoking but they where acting nervous,like somthin just wasn't right.
So now i just take a can of chewbaca to the stand with me.IMO you can and prolly will still kill deer if you smoke,but the chances of harvesting a good buck is slim to none.


----------



## ChewySwatzell (Jan 19, 2010)

I think that it can hurt the hunters chance and have always thought that, until I had a guide take me up in Orgeon that smoked two packs a day,he was smoking even when he was calling and sure enough he had called more elk in one day then I had seen all hunting season. dont kniw if he was that good a hunter or what. It sure did take me by surprise....


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Cigarette smoke smells terrible, so I would say that it along with MANY other things that we do or do not do hurt our chances. I always laugh at the people who say that they had to put down a cigarette to shoot a deer:wink:
Like that justifies smoking. Deer smell us waaaayy more than we know. Just because you dont hear them run away and snort at you doesnt mean that they didnt smell you. Hunting the wind makes us all smell a lot better:darkbeer:


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

This is my take on it. I am a pack a day smoker. I recently started getting into archery and plan on doing the bowhunting thing all next season. I made a deal with myself that once all of my gear comes in, I am quitting (should be within the month). The justification is that I am going to be spending way too much money and time on practice and getting ready for the season to waste it on a 4 dollar pack of cigarettes. 

Plus, a pack a day is running me somewhere around 120 a month... I could buy a new set of shafts every single month for that... 

Plus it is bad for me and stinks... and I want to quit... just need some incentive like picking my bow up every day and practicing to remind me why I am quitting. 

So, wish me luck.


----------



## p47dman (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a friend that bear hunts where we do. He sits in a chair on the ground, reads a books, smokes lots  , eats a donut or two, and he shot his 70th bear this last season.


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

i have shot bucks while smoking, and i have seen some that froze up and went straight back the way they came in. so i do not smoke in the woods anymore. i have a couple nice doe spots where it does not bother them but they are within 200yards of house etc. man i would not even dip in my honey holes though.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I smoke.. I bowhunt.. and yes, as a generalized statement, I'd say yes, it does affect you somewhat, but... I would qualify that by saying it all depends on the situation... the area, what the deer are used to, how much they have been pressured.. etc.. 

I've killed more than one deer with a bow and a stogey hangin outta the left corner of my mouth.. Just ask Hornet about the 80yd field target a while back..  :mg: :wink:

But.. I've been busted as many times too.. take yer chances, but.. it's a risk.  :smoke:


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Deer can probably smell you fart, burp, breath and even your ear wax. Does a deer distinguish that the smoke he's smelling is a human smoking or a campfire, woodstove or some other form of a smoke scent ??

Your gonna set up your stand down wind of the area your hunting anyway. So, if you smoke in your stand, the wind is gonna carry your smoke scent away anyhow.

I smoke and kill deer all in the same day. Anything to cure 5 minutes of boredom in the stand.


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

rrussell said:


> i don't know about tree stand hunting but i have a buddy that smokes while he is stalking, and his theory is that it is a constant wind indicator. keep the wind right and you should not have too much of a problem.


This would fall inline with my thinking: if the animal is downwind of you, you are busted with or without the stinkypuffs. But odds are even better if you are 25ft up in a treestand.

The only downside I can see is when walkin into your hunting location (for stand hunters). But, I still think you are going to leave scent no matter what.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

hjort jagare said:


> Of course it hurts they stink. :thumbs_do If you dont smoke you can notice a smoker two aisles away in a store. It might not effect the deer every time but your fooling your self if you think its cover scent.:wink: :darkbeer:



I agree with all of this. :thumbs_up


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

*Some one once told me*

:darkbeer:

I know someone who swears they love the smell of the left handed smokes

He sees more deer then anyone, 

Claims to smoke them in:wink:


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's another thought.:wink: Its a given that deer do not like the smell of humans. Yet we still get a deer on occasion. So using the same logic some smokers use Human scent makes a great cover scent or it does not bother them. :darkbeer:


----------



## adk (Jan 15, 2010)

Cajun83 said:


> This is my take on it. I am a pack a day smoker. I recently started getting into archery and plan on doing the bowhunting thing all next season. I made a deal with myself that once all of my gear comes in, I am quitting (should be within the month). The justification is that onI am going to be spending way too much money and time practice and getting ready for the season to waste it on a 4 dollar pack of cigarettes.
> 
> Plus, a pack a day is running me somewhere around 120 a month... I could buy a new set of shafts every single month for that...
> 
> ...


good luck on quiting and 4 bills a pack wow thay cost 8+ here in n.y.


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

I personally know one guy that bowhunts and smokes, and he has never killed anything.

I also know of one guy here on AT that talks about smoking on stand, and he's never killed a big buck either, although he'll fib about that.

I love the occasional cigar. Not daily, but usually a couple a week.

During bow season, that fun little habit goes out the window. I'm too careful with my scent. I keep my hunting clothes in their own bag, and put them on outside while heading to my stand, no matter how cold it is, and use elemitrax on my hunting boots. No way would i even handle my hunting gear after i smoked, nonetheless smoke while on stand.

The guys that smoke say deer are used to smelling smoke from campfires and such. That may be true, but if you think wood smoke and cigarette smoke smell the same, your fooling yourself, not the deer.

I've sat in a tree and climbed down disgusted when the wind started swirling, or changing directions. No way in hell would i sit there with a cig or cigar in my mouth.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

hjort jagare said:


> Here's another thought.:wink: Its a given that deer do not like the smell of humans. Yet we still get a deer on occasion. So using the same logic some smokers use Human scent makes a great cover scent or it does not bother them. :darkbeer:


:killpain:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

adk said:


> good luck on quiting and 4 bills a pack wow thay cost 8+ here in n.y.



Yea im glad i quit 6yrs ago LOL.


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

hjort jagare said:


> Here's another thought.:wink: Its a given that deer do not like the smell of humans. Yet we still get a deer on occasion. So using the same logic some smokers use Human scent makes a great cover scent or it does not bother them. :darkbeer:



But don't you think that if the animal gets downwind of you or a swirl carries the scent toward it, then you are probably going to get busted with or without the ciggie, right?

What does it matter if it's the scent of a stinkypuff or you?


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

DeepFried said:


> Im a lite smoker. Half a pack a day. If im going deer hunting .... I smoke before i get in the shower to get scent free then i dont smoke til im in truck going home and i suggest anyone else do the same. Smoking before going on stand or during is NOT SMART. If you cant stay in the stand and not smoke/dip then you probably shouldnt even try to hunt.


Ditto!!! I do the same thing.


----------



## Matt W. (Jan 2, 2010)

*Yes it hurts!*

Yes, I think it hurts your chances of killing. I am currently quitting the snuff habit. I used to dip all the time on the stand. Anything to keep me from being bored. I would spit of the edge of the stand. I once had a doe walk up, and she nosed all around in my spit pile. It didn't bother her one bit, but I had another that did the same thing, and she high-tailed out of there. I have come to believe with all the money that is spent on scent elimination, why chance it. Also, you can take the money you are spending on snuff of cigs and spend it on hunting. You will be alot better off!

Another thing.....I mentioned that I used to dip snuff to kill the boredom. I re-dedicated my life to Christ before this past bow season. I have had a re-kindled fire in hunting. I no longer get bored by looking at all the things that God created. That keeps me occupied!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I smoke, not while hunting though. I can go 4-5 hrs. then I go back to the truck and eat, have a smoke. I have shot 4 deer (all were 3yrs old or more) this season on evening hunts while wearing the same clothes I have had on all day. I did change my outer tops to scent free camo stuff. By I was wearing my jeans and boots that I put on that morning.
On morning hunts I have had deer within 5 yards on the ground, while wearing my jeans and boots that I drove to the spot on. And I smoke lots in the am.
Early season I wear my flanell jeans alot hunting. I put on my hunting top and mask and gloves. I wash all my clothes in scent free soap, year round.
Last season (08) was my first bow season, I drew a special hunt and was hunting off the roof of a vault toilet in a camping area. It was November and I had put out doe estrus scent near the toilet. I lit one up and heard a deer blowing downwind, I had left my pack in the toilet and was getting cold so I climbed down and got another layer. The walls are open at the top of the toilet and I stood up on the bowl and took a look out after I was done. There was a 150+ buck walking into the wind toward the toilet, he passed 5 yards away. He must have been the one blowing to smell the estrus scent, he had to smell the smoke also. 
Take from that story what you want, I dont smoke anymore on stand, and I keep my pack within reach.
I did shoot a doe later that day off the roof though.

marty


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

If you smoke on the stand it will ultimately cause a problem. Whether it be the smell or butts on the ground.:smokin:


----------



## BaxMaine (Oct 27, 2009)

Some deer dont care, some do. It all depends on if they deer you are hunting are bothered by it or not.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

depends where your hunting.. depends on the individual deer.
yes cigirette smole is different from campfire smoke thats cause we know this because we put lables :words> deer dont they do not posess the ability to reason Just act off instinct.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Deer can probably smell you fart, burp, breath and even your ear wax. Does a deer distinguish that the smoke he's smelling is a human smoking or a campfire, woodstove or some other form of a smoke scent ??
> 
> Your gonna set up your stand down wind of the area your hunting anyway. So, if you smoke in your stand, the wind is gonna carry your smoke scent away anyhow.
> 
> I smoke and kill deer all in the same day. Anything to cure 5 minutes of boredom in the stand.


i smoke ,my clothes are smoked, along with bow and stand.
i've had as about as good luck this year as any year,that i sprayed gallons of cover up scent.
it doesn't matter what you smell like or don't smell like !period
that alpha doe gets downwind of you the game is over!

as far as smoking on stand you need to worry about movement and that big white cloud blowing in the woods than the smell itself

you can tell me stories all day long about your scent free life and i can show you ,that you can and will be busted if your upwind of her!
granted young bucks or yearlings might not react to your scent ,but that old doe will get you everytime!
i've seen them catch my scent a 1/4 mile away on the ground.
i also watched that group walk right by my stand at 10yrds. and never knew i was there ....why? wind was taking my scent another way!
you can say a cheek full of skol will do it ....no it won't
we can't buy a bottle of anything that will make you disapear to her nose.
you can spray untill your completly wet from head to toe and i can go roll in horse chit and chances are you'll get blowed at before me .

now with all that said ,as someone posted before ,you can and will get away with more if your hunting near farms or houses .now in the middle of a mountain section forget it! we cannot beat their noses


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Stanley said:


> If you smoke on the stand it will ultimately cause a problem. Whether it be the smell or butts on the ground.:smokin:



Fire, fire! *J/K*


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

BaxMaine said:


> Some deer dont care, some do. It all depends on if they deer you are hunting are bothered by it or not.


Deer are smart and curious, and they learn quickly. Last nite walking from the west toward my stand (n/e wind) I was walking on the south side of a fenceline(barbed wire, not high) one row of brushy trees along the fence. South side was cut beans and north side was cut hay. North of that is a large cedar thicket. I spotted three does coming out of the thicket just as one spotted me. I froze and the staring match was on. Maybe 20 minutes later they settled down and started working my way, along the edge of the timber to the west. The closest they got was 90 yards. The one in front was the one that stared my way, she acted uninterested in my area as she moved south and never even looked my way. As soon as they got past the fence row to my west she immediately worked around s/w of me to scent my spot. The other two started feeding to the west. She got my wind at 50 or so, and they were off.
The point is deer are very smart animals, I would think that once they have associated an odor with humans they avoid it.

Anyway last nite I was trapped on the fenceline for 2 hrs as 5 groups of does worked out of the cedars. The only shots I had were in the hayfield and that is not part of my lease. It was awesome though, I saw about 45 does and most came within 35 yards. :thumbs_up While I was kneeling behind a brushy tree.

marty


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

hjort jagare said:


> Of course it hurts they stink. :thumbs_do If you dont smoke you can notice a smoker two aisles away in a store. It might not effect the deer every time but your fooling your self if you think its cover scent.:wink: :darkbeer:


Couldn't agree more. I think there's always an exception to the rule however. People get a false sense of security because they've gotten away with it before. Maybe the wind was right, maybe it was a curious deer, who knows? No way that someone who smokes in the stand is better off than someone who doesn't.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

*just QUIT...*

i used to smoke. i shot a bunch of deer with bow and sometimes i still had a smoke lit and sticking in a tree branch while i shot my deer.

then i wised up, 15 years ago i quit smoking and i couldnt believe the horrible smell smokers have on them. if you smoke, that smell is with you and in your clothes and truck for a long time. but since i quit i still have shot a bunch of deer and my biggest buck.

now the next question does it actually effect the deer. i guess probably not if your talking about does or smaller bucks. but as we know a big buck is a whole differant animal. i wonder how many times one has come in downwind 100 yards out and we have never seen them due to smell.

your best bet, quit smoking so you can go hunting for many years to come. my dad sure wishes he hadnt started. smoking has effected him so bad, that hes not able to go out hunting any more. its really sad to see.

Tony


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

Target Tony said:


> i wonder how many times one has come in downwind 100 yards out and we have never seen them due to smell.
> 
> Tony



Why would it matter if you smelled like ciggarretes or it's just the air molecules from your skin cells? Either way, you are probably busted.


----------



## AZdesert rat (Sep 5, 2008)

it hasent hert me any got within less than 20yrds on a monster of a a buck twice my last trip, but when im huntin i chew but i still smoke at camp and at my quad but i use cover sent either durt, or my areas startin to get sage so i rub down with a chunk of that, but smoke smell on ur cloths dosent seem to bother them but lightin 1 up while sittin on a rige or pond seems to


----------



## wyo bull (Jun 7, 2008)

aggiegoddess said:


> I have not had the luck of non smokers. I know my smoking has hurt many hunting chances. I dotn smoke inthe stands
> 
> I am taking Chantix to quit smoking
> 
> l hate my smoking:angry:


The stuff works if you can get past not being able to sleep. My wife and I took it for 12 days then stopped have been smoke free for 1 year.
Never felt better I smoked for 25 years.
Not to mention the money saved. $5.19 a pack here now


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

I’ll ask you one question can you smell wood or burning wood farther.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Stanley said:


> I’ll ask you one question can you smell wood or burning wood farther.


 As always Stanley you say a LOT with few words.:thumbs_up :darkbeer:


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

Stanley said:


> I’ll ask you one question can you smell wood or burning wood farther.


Considering that deer have very refined olfactory system, multiple times more sensitive to us humas, it doesn't really matter if the air molecules that waft in the wind are of your skin cells or of the matter that makes up tobacco.

...if they are downwind and catch these, any of these molecules, they are probably going to be alerted of your presence. It simply doesn't matter what you or I actually smell.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Nov 17, 2009)

CowboyJunkie said:


> I think its like anything else with hunting, one thing may make or break a hunt. Different smells, sifferent sounds can all be a curioisty peek for a deer. That being said I shot my largest deer about 2 minutes after enjoying the morning sunrise smoke from my stand. I have smoked a few times on stand and still usually see deer. Deer dont know the difference between cig smoke and fire smoke that I have found.


The first deer i killed years ago! I put a cigarette out to do so that was down wind of me at 40yrds,and I was on the ground. That was the last time I ever smoked while hunting,and dont think you schould. For deer I only Hunt with a Bow,and take 100% pride in the fact. I personally am carefull almost crazy about keeping my smell concealed. but one thing I do wonder about ,and some of you guys with some more miles on ya might understand more than some of these early( 20 something legends) in their own mind will. that when i was a young kid my dad, papaw and uncles slayed deer with wearing leather boots blue jeans and red flannel shirts with their bows. almost always smoking or spitting gallons of tobbaco juice off their tree stands. it just makes me wonder if only certain smells alarm game, and we have took this whole "smell thing" way too far. what ya got on that......


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

I hunt on a tobacco farm, The farmer burns the barn sweepings pretty often, all the mexicans that work there smoke. Needless to say I have seen some of the biggest deer ever with a smoke in my hand. That said, There is also a crop farm that I hunt at and Do NOT smoke there. Depends where ya are.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

sb220 said:


> If you are jonesing for a smoke you are going to get fidgity and uncomfortable. Take a can of dip


You think that a deer can't smell you breath, especially if it's mint flavored dip?


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ambush Hunter said:


> The first deer i killed years ago! I put a cigarette out to do so that was down wind of me at 40yrds,and I was on the ground. That was the last time I ever smoked while hunting,and dont think you schould. For deer I only Hunt with a Bow,and take 100% pride in the fact. I personally am carefull almost crazy about keeping my smell concealed. but one thing I do wonder about ,and some of you guys with some more miles on ya might understand more than some of these early( 20 something legends) in their own mind will. that when i was a young kid my dad, papaw and uncles slayed deer with wearing leather boots blue jeans and red flannel shirts with their bows. almost always smoking or spitting gallons of tobbaco juice off their tree stands. it just makes me wonder if only certain smells alarm game, and we have took this whole "smell thing" way too far. what ya got on that......


Yup! (but I do it anyway just in case)


----------



## NCMFX (Oct 21, 2009)

Really can't call it, some will argue that if they can smell the cig smoke then they can smell you anyway. Does a deer really know what cigarette smoke is and associate it with humans? A guy in my club a few years ago finished a smoke in his stand and put it out in a knot in the tree he was sitting in and then a very nice buck walked right under him (he missed 2x!) I don't know. 

I try to be as scent free as possible and use scent lok clothes but I still get winded. Some days it doesn't seem to matter what you do the animals are jumpy, some days I've had em come in from dead down wind and act like nothing is wrong. Deer are all individuals that act different to situations, I can guarantee that is doesn't help!


----------



## jlamp (Apr 19, 2007)

Cajun83 said:


> So, wish me luck.


Good Luck. I used Chantix about two years ago to quit. Good stuff for me. Just takes A LOT of will-power.


----------



## jlamp (Apr 19, 2007)

I used to smoke and shot a few deer in that time. Used to smoke in the stand sometimes. Didnt see deer when i did that not close enough for a shot. 

I quit about 2 years ago and in those two years Ive shot 8 deer. 4 each year 5 w/ bow, 3 gun, which is very rare for me. I think quitting has definately played a role. Plus I feel better which means I stay on stand longer. 

On a side note it seems like I dont get as cold either. Might be due to the weight gain ..... lol

I think there are stupid deer that you are going to see but if the wind is calm there is no way a deer will come within 50 yards of your location with a smoke in your hand. My Opinion


----------



## TN BOWHUNTER (Jun 22, 2009)

all you experts that don't smoke talking about how much it messes up a hunt crack me up.how the crap do you know what effect it has?lol I smoke on stand and have killed a bunch of deer.Think about it if the deer smells the smoke then it smells you also because its downwind of you.The deer I see while smokingare usually relaxed and not nervous at all.


----------



## jlamp (Apr 19, 2007)

TN BOWHUNTER said:


> all you experts that don't smoke talking about how much it messes up a hunt crack me up.how the crap do you know what effect it has?lol I smoke on stand and have killed a bunch of deer.Think about it if the deer smells the smoke then it smells you also because its downwind of you.The deer I see while smokingare usually relaxed and not nervous at all.


I used to smoke and didnt see a difference if the wind was blowing. It was when it was calm that I had more problems.


----------



## holtzer1 (Jan 9, 2008)

the bucks on my wall didnt seem to mind the smoke:thumbs_up


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Why even bother with scent control if you're going to light up? Why not just quit smoking, improve your health, and not have to worry about whether or not a deer can recognize it as a threat? Just my .02. I mean, we buy camo and deer are color blind; we buy scent stopping clothes that supposedly don't work, we use all kinds of gadgets to improve out success rate, feeders, trail cams, etc. but we think its ok to smoke while on stand. Whatever you want to believe to justify your "stinky" habit I guess.


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

TN BOWHUNTER said:


> all you experts that don't smoke talking about how much it messes up a hunt crack me up.how the crap do you know what effect it has?lol I smoke on stand and have killed a bunch of deer.Think about it if the deer smells the smoke then it smells you also because its downwind of you.The deer I see while smokingare usually relaxed and not nervous at all.


I don't remember anyone on here quoting themselves as an expert. :dontknow:

I've heard from both sides, and it's really just someones opinion, along with experience to boot. Haven't read on here yet where someone bashed a smoker.

I love a good cigar.

I just don't combine that with bowhunting. I think the possibility is there to cause more harm than good.

Then again, all that is is my opinion.........


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i cant tell you guys what its like to watch a grandfather and father battle Emphysema. my grandpa died from it and my dad has it just bad enough that he cant even go hunting anymore. he has a hard time walking to the mail box 20 yards away. its so sad to watch. he tries to hide it from me when i go home to visit. but my mom tells me what hes going through. 

is this what you guys want to possibly happen to you. if you dont, then lay em down and give em up. i threw mine away 15 years ago. thank goodness i didnt smoke much to start with.

i wish all of you didnt smoke.

Tony


----------



## holtzer1 (Jan 9, 2008)

talon1961 said:


> Why even bother with scent control if you're going to light up? Why not just quit smoking, improve your health, and not have to worry about whether or not a deer can recognize it as a threat? Just my .02. I mean, we buy camo and deer are color blind; we buy scent stopping clothes that supposedly don't work, we use all kinds of gadgets to improve out success rate, feeders, trail cams, etc. but we think its ok to smoke while on stand. Whatever you want to believe to justify your "stinky" habit I guess.


scent stopping clothes...now THAT is great. your worried about someone else smoking while you wear magic underwear:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Target Tony said:


> i cant tell you guys what its like to watch a grandfather and father battle Emphysema. my grandpa died from it and my dad has it just bad enough that he cant even go hunting anymore. he has a hard time walking to the mail box 20 yards away. its so sad to watch. he tries to hide it from me when i go home to visit. but my mom tells me what hes going through.
> 
> is this what you guys want to possibly happen to you. if you dont, then lay em down and give em up. i threw mine away 15 years ago. thank goodness i didnt smoke much to start with.
> 
> ...


I wasn't going to venture into those waters, but if you can't sit in a tree for 4 hours without lighting up, it's time to throw em down and walk away.......


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

Lonestar63 said:


> Haven't read on here yet where someone bashed a smoker.



Look at the post just before and after yours. Heh. :icon_1_lol:

(sorry... just thought that it was pretty funny)


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

holtzer1 said:


> scent stopping clothes...now THAT is great. your worried about someone else smoking while you wear magic underwear:icon_1_lol:


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## ryan.u (May 3, 2008)

my dad smokes all the time in his stand, he got 3 deer and huntes approx 10 hours this year, i hunted allmost every day this year, put in alot of time and i only got 3 deer, and we hunt the same spots, its almost like the deer are cirrious about the sent or something because he sees like 3 times more deer than i do


----------



## t.stuller (Jan 29, 2010)

I use Camel snus. Takes the edge off and dont require spitting.


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

t.stuller said:


> I use Camel *snus*.



Please tell me that you mispelled this? ...And I really hope the first letter isn't an "a"


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

kzx87 said:


> *deer can smell cigarettes from about 800 yards away.*
> doesn't take much to put 2 and 2 together.


Any documentation to back up this 800 yard theory? I have a 144" 10 point that I shot at 4 yards after I layed my cigarette down on my stand platform.


Maybe he had sinus infection.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

FredGarvin said:


> Please tell me that you mispelled this? ...And I really hope the first letter isn't an "a"


Really?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snus



> Snus (English pronunciation: /snuːs/) is a moist powder tobacco product originated from a variant of dry snuff, in the early 19th century in Sweden, consumed by placing it under the lip for extended periods of time. However the precursor of snus, the dry form of snuff inhaled through the nose, was introduced in Europe much earlier. Snus is a form of snuff that is used in a manner similar to American dipping tobacco, but typically does not result in the need for spitting. Snus is also unique in that it is steam-cured rather than fire-cured, is not fermented and contains no added sugar. The sale of snus is illegal in the European Union[1][2], but due to exemptions, it is still manufactured and consumed primarily in Sweden and Norway, although it is now available in the United States.


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

Cajun83 said:


> Really?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snus



lol. It's all so confusing. Snuff, snus, dip, chew. ....if only the post could have just said Smokeless Tobacco instead it wouldn't be so confusing


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

0zarks2 said:


> Couldn't agree more. I think there's always an exception to the rule however. People get a false sense of security because they've gotten away with it before. Maybe the wind was right, maybe it was a curious deer, who knows? No way that someone who smokes in the stand is better off than someone who doesn't.



I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Deer can probably smell you fart, burp, breath and even your ear wax. Does a deer distinguish that the smoke he's smelling is a human smoking or a campfire, woodstove or some other form of a smoke scent ??
> 
> Your gonna set up your stand down wind of the area your hunting anyway. So, if you smoke in your stand, the wind is gonna carry your smoke scent away anyhow.
> 
> I smoke and kill deer all in the same day. Anything to cure 5 minutes of boredom in the stand.


this goes along the lines of what i was thinking.Deer smell wood smoke in the woods all the time(at least in my area)Can they tell the difference?..who knows.
But you shouldn't smoke anyways,its bad for you.:wink:


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

holtzer1 said:


> scent stopping clothes...now THAT is great. your worried about someone else smoking while you wear magic underwear:icon_1_lol:


Not insinuating that I wear scent blocking clothes or anybody else does (it was aimed at smokers), just that with everything we (most hunters) try to do to increase our odds of staying as scent free as possible its insane to think that deer dont recognize cigarette smoke as "unnatural" thowing up the alert flag when they smell it. However, if scent blocking "magic underwear" doesn't work, it doesn't hurt, it sure as heck doesn't smell nearly as bad as the smoke from the cigs. I'm not saying you can't smoke and still kill deer. The odds are reduced quite substantially. Go ahead and puff on those and cough and hack while on the stand. I'm sure that'll call one in for sure. I think I'll pass and just stick with the sunflower seeds to pacify my urge to dip or chew while on the stand just to be safe. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

Sgt. Beardface said:


> I'll smoke in the treestand any day. and I practice scent control religouly.


This Statement totally contradicts itself, There's no way you can practice scent control and smoke in a treestand! That's the stupidest thing i've ever heard!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*It sure can't help*

I do know a guy that's fairly successful and he smokes and chews while in the tree. He also comes out of the coal mines without showering and somehow gets it done?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

my uncles smokes in his stand and he sees alot of deer. i dont think they linked smoke with death.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

TheTracker said:


> This Statement totally contradicts itself, There's no way you can practice scent control and smoke in a treestand! That's the stupidest thing i've ever heard!


Isn't smoking your clothes a form of scent control?


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ive killed bucks while smoking in the tree and killed some not smoking.I dont know if it makes a diff or not.I do know I have left the woods sooner then I would like to because I had to smoke,also have not hunted some great public land because Iam out of breath so fast packing in stands about kills me.I do know that last sunday my father died of lung cancer after a two year battle and It was not pretty.Started taking chantix this week so I can kick this monkey off my back


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

I was sitting in my stand one day, sun low in the sky, actually, it wasnt visible at all, just a little light, anyway, I had a group of mature does and fawns come in. I didnt want them to see me, so I figured I would light up and the smoke would scare them away since the breeze was blowing right at them. I watched the smoke flow through their group and not one of them payed any attention to it.
I also had a 3-4 yr old 9 point buck come from downwind while I was smoking and he came right in and didnt seam to notice the smell. 
Last year, I was hunting with a buddy out of a blind and we were BOTH smoking and had 4 does come in from downwind. They walked 10 feet from the blind, and exactly downwind from us, while we were smoking, and didnt even flinch. They continued walking around and I shot one.
I wont say that smoking helps any, but it sure seams that it hasnt hurt my chances at all. 
I walk out to my hunting area almost every day, I smoke while I am there, doesnt matter what I am there for, I smoke. I also dont use scent eliminators either. I guess what I am trying to say is, the deer are only afraid of what you let them be afraid of. If they smell you everyday, they wont be afraid of your scent if they dont associate that smell with danger. I would venture as far to say that the deer in the area I hunt are used to my smell and it doesnt bother them because it always smells like that there. 
I know there are some of you that wont be able to grasp this concept because you havent heard the "pros" talk about it, so therefore, I must be a moron, and thats fine, flame away, it wont hurt my feelings at all. 
FYI, this is the second year in a row that I have tagged out, 12 deer from the same stand, while smoking and NOT using scent eliminators. 
There are other places I go that I wont smoke at, and I will use scent eliminators and cover scents because I am not there very much, I am only there when I hunt.
Just my $.02, and something to think about.
Oh, I will be quitting and I will post my findings next year as to whether or not I see more deer because I am not smoking.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Isn't smoking your clothes a form of scent control?


Yes....but smokin a Camel isn't.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I don't smoke and I have not gotten a shot all season. I have one more day to get the job done. Does anyone have any old dirty tobacco smoked clothes that I can borrow? Never mind I will just go out to a bar and get all smoked up. I am also thinking about using a little gasoline as cover scent. I keep seeing many deer killed along the roads where there are cars full of gasoline passing by continuously.

Sometimes I use a scent to try to attract the deer. When doing this I try to put the scent on the ground and I try to get high in a tree hoping that my scent will carry over the deer while they smell the ground scent.

Like I said I am having no luck so don't do as I do.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> my uncles smokes in his stand and he sees alot of deer. i dont think they linked smoke with death.


lol, just google 'Lung Cancer'


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I shot a 157" 6 1/2yr old, a 150" 5 1/2 yr old and a handfull of does this year. I shot them all while either in the middle of a cig. or had just finished one. I even shot one of the bucks while smoking, set it in a nook of the tree, shoot the deer, finish my cig.. I have ashtrays in the nooks of most of my trees where there are always a 1/2 dozon or so butts. I flick my ashes on the ground also. 
I always hunt the wind, but I have had deer downwind of me while smoking and they never seem to pay any attention to it. It would be easy to say I have been winded cause of my human oder alot more tham the smoke.

And before all this I take scent free showers, powder up, clothes in S.F. bag, and spray down before going in, makes me wonder why I even bother.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

wyo bull said:


> The stuff works if you can get past not being able to sleep. My wife and I took it for 12 days then stopped have been smoke free for 1 year.
> Never felt better I smoked for 25 years.
> Not to mention the money saved. $5.19 a pack here now


man thats cheap, here there $7.08 a pack here


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

I am surethere will be some guys who will say as long as you play the wind you are OK smoking. I presume that is true if you only hunt that spot once. The smokers I have hunted with reek-- it is more evident in the outside air. You leave cigarete smoke going in and out from the stand. 

Deer in the big woods do not follow the patterns that other deer do, so there are always going to be deer downwind of where you are smoking. Those deer you will not see that day and not likely from that stand in the future.

I know a guy who swore smoking was good for knowing the wind direction. In the 20 years i knew him he once shot a spike, so I guess he was right.

I know a group of guys who all smoke cigars -- it is their ritual. About every 6 or 7 years one of the five shoots a deer of some sort.


----------



## holtzer1 (Jan 9, 2008)

NJ-ELITE said:


> man thats cheap, here there $7.08 a pack here



i get marlboros for 36 a carton:thumbs_up


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

I know its not bow hunting but my dad smokes like a train when he rifle hunts and has killed a buck by 930 the first day of rifle season for the last 10 years yes he does have a great spot but he doesnt even have a clue what scent control is.he laughes at me bc i dont change into my hunting clothes till im in the woods.Ill try to upload the video i got of him last season he killed a monster 9 point that was 8 yards and u can see the cig in his mouth while he is aiming.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

All those with the I am addicted and it don't matter cause I see or shoot deer BS is just that BS its a non natural smell that stinks at the least . It will empty a woods I have seen it drom a disstance . I watched a deer cross a smokers trail where he went in smoking and it freeked out and took every deer in the feild with it .Then it circled the corner of the woods stood down wind of the hunter about 300 yards away stood and blew and stomped with most of the rest of the older does for several minutes . . I later asked the hunter id he herd or saw anything he said "NO" . I told him about what happened he basicly called me a lier. I laughed and said well thats ok we will not be shareing the woods agin till you stop smoking before or durring the hunt . 

We have not hunted together since "and thats ok with me" it messed that woods up real good for several weeks as well.


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

Shouldernuke! said:


> All those with the I am addicted and it don't matter cause I see or shoot deer BS is just that BS its a non natural smell that stinks at the least . It will empty a woods I have seen it drom a disstance . I watched a deer cross a smokers trail where he went in smoking and it freeked out and took every deer in the feild with it .Then it circled the corner of the woods stood down wind of the hunter about 300 yards away stood and blew and stomped with most of the rest of the older does for several minutes . . I later asked the hunter id he herd or saw anything he said "NO" . I told him about what happened he basicly called me a lier. I laughed and said well thats ok we will not be shareing the woods agin till you stop smoking before or durring the hunt .
> 
> We have not hunted together since "and thats ok with me" it messed that woods up real good for several weeks as well.


That might have happened but i can assure you my dad smokes while is hunting and always gets a nice buck,but maybe there use to it i dont know and i wouldnt recommend it.He also never scouts he has been hunting against the same tree for 30 years almost of course he is only there once a year for the first day.he gets his buck and goes home.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

The property I hunt is owned by an older couple who burn wood for probably 8 months out of the year. Not to mention barbeque grills, burning leaves in the fall and burning of their garden vines, plant tops, corn stalks etc. Smoke is smoke and I don't think anyone can prove that deer can tell the difference between cigarette and "natural" wood smoke. Sure, I'll agree smoking is bad for humans, but I still say people who get busted by deer when they are smoking is because of the movement, not the smell.


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

Shouldernuke! said:


> All those with the I am addicted and it don't matter cause I see or shoot deer BS is just that BS its a non natural smell that stinks at the least . It will empty a woods I have seen it drom a disstance . I watched a deer cross a smokers trail where he went in smoking and it freeked out and took every deer in the feild with it .Then it circled the corner of the woods stood down wind of the hunter about 300 yards away stood and blew and stomped with most of the rest of the older does for several minutes . . I later asked the hunter id he herd or saw anything he said "NO" . I told him about what happened he basicly called me a lier. I laughed and said well thats ok we will not be shareing the woods agin till you stop smoking before or durring the hunt .
> 
> We have not hunted together since "and thats ok with me" it messed that woods up real good for several weeks as well.


OK, thanks for setting the record straight!

I invite you to come hunt in a stand next to mine, and I will make you eat those words. I'll even let you sit up wind of me so you dont have to smell it.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

i smoke to give all you the chance to get your deer before i do!
i also walk in the woods making racket with tennis shoes on.
they have gotten to easy to kill and i'm trying to get a challenge out of hunting deer again.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

WEEGEE said:


> i smoke to give all you the chance to get your deer before i do!
> i also walk in the woods making racket with tennis shoes on.
> they have gotten to easy to kill and i'm trying to get a challenge out of hunting deer again.



Haha!  Hey thanks~!


----------



## k4zn4v3 (Jan 17, 2010)

If it doesn't smell like something you would find in the woods, then I don't bring it to my stand.


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

Lets say I am 4 months without a smoke. I didnt shoot anything this season with the bow or rifle. I did see alot of deer this season without the cigarettes on stand. I have shot 75 % of all my deer since 1984 while smoking in stand and even a buck with the bow, with a cigarette in my mouth. I do have alot more money in my pocket for sure this year. My 2 cents. In my area, you can smoke on stand.:darkbeer:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

k4zn4v3 said:


> If it doesn't smell like something you would find in the woods, then I don't bring it to my stand.




Good point. :thumbs_up


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> my uncles smokes in his stand and he sees alot of deer. i dont think they linked smoke with death.


Question how do deer associate human scent with people? Im thinking they smelled human then saw human and made the connection.:idea1: Human scent = human = death.:dead: Why is it hard to believe that a deer could not do the same with cigarette smoke?:smoke: It is NOT a natural scent not even close. I just got back from the bar playing pool with friends a lot of people were smoking there I came home smelling like ukey: As soon as I walked in the door my wife DID NOT say how natural I smelled.:wink: It was more like go take a shower you smell terrible. :darkbeer:


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

didn't read all the replies here but when I smoked, I would rationalize that if the deer were downwind, they were gonna smell me. Isn't it better they smelled smoke than a definate human odor? I did do my best to keep the smoke off my clothes and even carried a small airtight bottle to put the butts in....kept the cig in my mouth to minimize hand movement and kept my head cocked to keep smoke from blowin on me...I DO think I was more successful when I smoked(been smoke free for 4 years, aint going back thought!)


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

goathollow said:


> You think that a deer can't smell you breath, especially if it's mint flavored dip?


I bet they cant smell it as far away as if I was smoking. My clothes and fingers dont stink either. Plus I make it a point to breath through my nose

Its just personal experience. Ive never seen a deer while smoking and yeah I used to sometimes break down and smoke after an hour or two in the stand (hunting public land).
When dipping Ive had numerous deer come in to where I could spit on them.
Ill take the dip and I carry a small spit bottle


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

hjort jagare said:


> I just got back from the bar playing pool with friends a lot of people were smoking there I came home smelling like ukey: As soon as I walked in the door my wife DID NOT say how natural I smelled.:wink: It was more like go take a shower you smell terrible. :darkbeer:



A deer can determine the molecules from your skin cells just the same as those air molecules from a ciggarette.

Can you?


----------



## Bluesgtr (Dec 18, 2009)

I've always smoked in the stand and have killed right at 150 deer with a bow, including several P&Y bucks, and many more with a gun. If you are breathing, then you are giving off predator scent. There is no covering that up without becoming a vegetarian. I put much more time into scouting than hunting so I can find an ambush point that is downwind of the deer I'm hunting. I keep my stands high, but generally don't worry about deer that are down wind of me; I'll hunt them another day. I have one nice 8 pointer on the wall that came in directly downwind of me while I was smoking. He didn't know I was there until the arrow went through him.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

FredGarvin said:


> A deer can determine the molecules from your skin cells just the same as those air molecules from a ciggarette.
> 
> Can you?



I can't, no.


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Everybody says chew instead of smoke if you have too. I smell chew just as much as smoke and spitting a trail or under the stand would be the just as bad, wouldn't it.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

TAP said:


> I think the key here is what the local deer are used to. ....


Exactly, I hunt with a guy who chain smokes, and shoots more deer than almost anyone I know.

He actually puts butts in the tubing of all his stands.

It's crazy, but I've never sat one of his stands without getting a shot, with a pile of butts right next to me....and there I am with my scent free deodorant, and cloth's line dried clothing...LOL


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

jdamet said:


> OK, thanks for setting the record straight!
> 
> I invite you to come hunt in a stand next to mine, and I will make you eat those words. I'll even let you sit up wind of me so you dont have to smell it.


You dont have to worry about making me eat those words I will never waste my time hunting with you for any reason stand smoker!:thumbs_do


----------



## Bluesgtr (Dec 18, 2009)

I've taken my limit with a recurve bow every year for 34 years while smoking. There is only one way to control scent; stay down wind of the deer!!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

tutone500 said:


> Everybody says chew instead of smoke if you have too. I smell chew just as much as smoke and spitting a trail or under the stand would be the just as bad, wouldn't it.


Yes, I think it would be.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

If you smoke, you won't be hunting any pf my farms.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

NY911 said:


> If you smoke, you won't be hunting any pf my farms.


Thats discrimination.:smile:
Smokers are people also.
Have a heart.

marty


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

zap said:


> Thats discrimination.:smile:
> Smokers are people also.
> Have a heart.
> 
> marty




:darkbeer:


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

*Smoking will cost you...*

http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/Insurance/InsureYourHealth/HighCostOfSmoking.aspx

I find it funny that alot of the guys on AT whine and complain about the costs of good equipment. If you are a smoker, $5 per pack per day average is $1825 per year. Throw in money wasted on soda, beer, chips and Starbucks coffee and it is well over $3000. Three grand buys the best of the best and you live longer which means more time in the woods!

It all comes down to values and perception of money. I think $1800 per year is a waste and look at it as a new Mathews AND a new Hoyt, or a new rifle with a scope.


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

azscorpion said:


> http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/Insurance/InsureYourHealth/HighCostOfSmoking.aspx
> 
> I find it funny that alot of the guys on AT whine and complain about the costs of good equipment. If you are a smoker, $5 per pack per day average is $1825 per year. Throw in money wasted on soda, beer, chips and Starbucks coffee and it is well over $3000. Three grand buys the best of the best and you live longer which means more time in the woods!
> 
> It all comes down to values and perception of money. I think $1800 per year is a waste and look at it as a new Mathews AND a new Hoyt, or a new rifle with a scope.


soooo right .....


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

If your playing the wind.....does it really matter???


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

The AT ethics folks.
Now decide how someone else is wasting their money.

marty


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

azscorpion said:


> $5 per pack per day average is $1825 per year. Throw in money wasted on soda, beer, chips and Starbucks coffee and it is well over $3000. Three grand buys the best of the best and you live longer which means more time in the woods!



$5 per pack is cheap, i thought it was like $7.50. Well i quit 6yrs ago now and haven't looked back!  Beer is a waste of money, since when?  :darkbeer: :dontknow:


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

*I was being conservative on the costs....*

....and you are right it is closer to $7 + so a 1 pack a day smoker is over $2500 a year over $200 per month.

Sad fact is the vast majority of these guys do not spend $50 per month on a decent life insurance policy for their families.

Priorities man......

Every day people make choices. I choose not to kill myself with drugs tobacco products and alcohol.

To each his own.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

azscorpion said:


> Every day people make choices. I choose not to kill myself with drugs tobacco products and alcohol.
> 
> To each his own.



 :thumbs_up


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

how many of these smokers who kill and see deer are hunting over baitpiles in states that allow it? That is another aspect to it all- a starving deer in the middle of winter might put aside the stank to eat. *I cannot stand cigarettes *


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

tryin said:


> how many of these smokers who kill and see deer are hunting over baitpiles in states that allow it? That is another aspect to it all- a starving deer in the middle of winter might put aside the stank to eat. *I cannot stand cigarettes *



Interesting point...


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Since the season is fast approaching, any other smoking archers that would like to weigh in on this subject? :dontknow:


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

its has got me busted before but I also have scored...Play the wind is HUGE
but what I have noticed most is the cig butts are the worst..so I take a film
can with me somthing sealed to put the butts in and close it quick...I think
it helps alot and has worked wonderful for me...the smoke goes away with the 
wind but the butt stays and smells BAD...for all you HATERS I think the next
time some one need a jumps start on their car or is Lost in the woods,needs 
help dragging a deer or any other help Iam goin to ask them first if they smoke
if they say no Iam going to tell the to kick rocks..so tired of being looked at like
less then a human just because I do somthing they don`t..

bigbucks170


----------



## Blackhawkhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

adk said:


> good luck on quiting and 4 bills a pack wow thay cost 8+ here in n.y.


$16 a pack in Australia.ukey:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

bigbucks170 said:


> its has got me busted before but I also have scored...Play the wind is HUGE
> but what I have noticed most is the cig butts are the worst..so I take a film
> can with me somthing sealed to put the butts in and close it quick...I think
> it helps alot and has worked wonderful for me...the smoke goes away with the
> ...


X2.

marty


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

I used to keep my buts in an empty perscription bottle in the stand. Never threw them on the ground.

I shot a buck last year with a lit cig resting on the rail of my climber. 

I'm not going to reccomend smoking on stand or say it won't affect your hunt, but if the wind is in your favor, it shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Cajun83 said:


> This is my take on it. I am a pack a day smoker. I recently started getting into archery and plan on doing the bowhunting thing all next season. I made a deal with myself that once all of my gear comes in, I am quitting (should be within the month). The justification is that I am going to be spending way too much money and time on practice and getting ready for the season to waste it on a 4 dollar pack of cigarettes.
> 
> Plus, a pack a day is running me somewhere around 120 a month... I could buy a new set of shafts every single month for that...
> 
> ...


 Good luck bro will power .. mind over matter just dont give in


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Blackhawkhunter said:


> $16 a pack in Australia.ukey:



*WOW!!* :mg::mg::mg::mg:


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with some of the things said here. But the bottom line is that smoking adds odor and odor increases the odds of a deer smelling you. Most peoe set up there stand down wind from where the deer travel but any seasoned hunter knows that deer don't always come from that direction. I think smoking before and during the hunt is foolish. IMO


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Doorny22 said:


> I agree with some of the things said here. But the bottom line is that smoking adds odor and odor increases the odds of a deer smelling you. Most peoe set up there stand down wind from where the deer travel but any seasoned hunter knows that deer don't always come from that direction. I think smoking before and during the hunt is foolish. IMO



I agree with you.


----------



## volgrad7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Had a buddy drop a 140 class buck with a smoke in his mouth. He promptly put it out and sat down in his stand to relax and lit another one , along came a 160 class buck which he promptly dropped as well. yes its legal to take 2 bucks in the same day where he lives. I think a lot of it probably gets blown over a deers scent system but i personally wont do it


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

Everyone will do what they want....I'm a smoker but I will not smoke in my stand. Last year I made the commitment to leave them at home and I shot my biggest buck. I don't smoke when I'm shooting my bow either.....some day I'll quite hopefully soon.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Jellio said:


> Everyone will do what they want....I'm a smoker but I will not smoke in my stand. Last year I made the commitment to leave them at home and I shot my biggest buck. I don't smoke when I'm shooting my bow either.....some day I'll quite hopefully soon.





I quit 6yrs ago now & im glad i did. :thumbs_up


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

this sunday will be a month since i stopped smoking cold turkey. im really looking forward to a season without smoking. theres no denying you smell like it when you smoke. you dont realize it when you smoke but when you dont. you can smell a smoker a long ways away. 

a guy i work with smokes, hes a good 30 feet from my desk. i can smell him. imagine what the deer can smell.

i could care less if i dont see more deer, its nice to breathe and not constantly hack stuff up every morning.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

jlh42581 said:


> this sunday will be a month since i stopped smoking cold turkey. im really looking forward to a season without smoking. theres no denying you smell like it when you smoke. you dont realize it when you smoke but when you dont. you can smell a smoker a long ways away.
> 
> a guy i work with smokes, hes a good 30 feet from my desk. i can smell him. imagine what the deer can smell.
> 
> i could care less if i dont see more deer, its nice to breathe and not constantly hack stuff up every morning.



Congrats! How much are snokes a pack now? :dontknow:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Christopher67 said:


> I was having a discussion with a few hunting buddies over a couple of beers about the effects of smoking while you hunt, some people that i have talked to really don't think it matters one way or the other. My question to everyone is does the cigarette smoke increase your chances of being winded by deer or do some of you smoke in your tree stand?


I don't think that smoking IMPROVES your chances of shooting a deer and further, if you come upon someone who doesn't smoke and someone who does smoke comes to join you, do you notice the cigarette smell? If I can, would you think a deer can?

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

i have killed my share of deer shortly after and while having a smoke lit...does that mean anything? prolly not. but i do think that they smell it and become curious enough to investigate

do i think they realate it to humans? not at first but deer aren't exactly dumb so i thnk that once they smell it and then see you and bail they remember that smell and could possibly relate that smell to danger

that being said i killed big FAT doe last year just after i finished a smokey treat...same goes for buck i shot the year before...i shot him at 15 yards not 5 mins after i finished a smoke...then again he had his nose so far up the butt of the doe infront of him he didn't care about anything but the task at hand lol


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Double"O" said:


> that being said i killed big FAT doe last year just after i finished a smokey treat...




Smokey treat.....ukey: :tongue:


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

*re*

My cousin swears that he did better while he smoked, but I call BS. I dont think it is a good idea to smoke and hunt. It is hard enough for non smokers to control their scent.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

hobbs4421 said:


> My cousin swears that he did better while he smoked, but I call BS. I dont think it is a good idea to smoke and hunt. It is hard enough for non smokers to control their scent.



Not to mention smoking is very bad for your health. :thumbs_up


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Christopher67 said:


> Congrats! How much are snokes a pack now? :dontknow:


$5.65 in central pa, before tax


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

jlh42581 said:


> $5.65 in central pa, before tax



That sounds pretty cheap, name brand? Im still glad i quit for several reasons including hunting.


----------



## cjtaylor0103 (Oct 22, 2008)

Deer are proven to have a highly developed sense of smell.
Deer are proven to be spooked by the scent of humans and other predators.

Smoking is either neutral or detrimental as Cigarette smoke is not a naturally occuring positive reinforcement for either food or reproduction.

Conclusion, the safest bet is to not smoke in the stand.

Personal conclusion, I chew wintergreen skoal and spit on the ground and my Father-in-Law smokes. We don't have problem seeing big deer and plenty of them so long as you respect the wind.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

I will be going on chantix in the next couple of weeks. I was successful on it last year for almost 4 mo. I have learned that there are "triggers" that make me think about smoking. I'll share a few with you.

1. Don't give in and take a single puff. NOT a single one.

2. Stay away from alcohol for at least 2 weeks. 1 "brauha" won't make a 
difference, a six pack most definitely will have an effect on your will power.

3. Stay busy with your hands and mind, I love woodworking and use that to keep busy along with archery.

4. Keep your stress level low.

5. If you have a craving, go on a walk or a hike.

These are some of mine. If I can refrain from these triggers my chances go up considerably.

I will also note that just because you don't smoke after your scent-free shower and don't smoke on your drive to your stand, deer can still smell the chemicals through the pores in your skin. It takes a few days for your body to expel these chemicals (after cessation) through sweat and your body to cleanse itself. I think drinking plenty of water and sweating helps move this process along.

"Smokers don't shoot big bucks." My Uncle told me this many years ago. In the bluff country where I hunt, with incessant swirling winds, I'm sure there has been many a big buck who slipped out unnoticed by me after being winded.

Good luck guys/gals!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

DonnieBaker said:


> I will be going on chantix in the next couple of weeks. I was successful on it last year for almost 4 mo. I have learned that there are "triggers" that make me think about smoking. I'll share a few with you.
> 
> 1. Don't give in and take a single puff. NOT a single one.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info :thumbs_up


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

DonnieBaker said:


> I will be going on chantix in the next couple of weeks. I was successful on it last year for almost 4 mo. I have learned that there are "triggers" that make me think about smoking. I'll share a few with you.
> 
> 1. Don't give in and take a single puff. NOT a single one.
> 
> ...


Edit:

MAKE SURE YOU ARE MENTALLY PREPPED TO QUIT! I can't believe I forgot that one.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

DonnieBaker said:


> Edit:
> 
> MAKE SURE YOU ARE MENTALLY PREPPED TO QUIT! I can't believe I forgot that one.



I quit cold turkey after smoking 2 packs a day. :thumbs_up


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Smokers will say it doesn't hurt to smoke while hunting. But the majority of smokers don't realize how bad smoking stinks. Wether a smoker is actively smoking or not the strong odor lingers heavily on skin,hair,clothing etc...


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Christopher67 said:


> I quit cold turkey after smoking 2 packs a day. :thumbs_up


Very impressive, props to ya! :thumbs_up


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

I am glad I have never attempted a smoke because seems like the toughest thing in the world to break, My grandfather though would light up a cigar every opener and just about every year he got his Iowa buck with in the first couple hours of the season. dunno how to explain it but I guess its possible they like the scent of cigars. I have heard that they are curious about the scent of smoke too.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

rutnstrut said:


> Wether a smoker is actively smoking or not the strong odor lingers heavily on skin,hair,clothing etc...



I agree with this, it does linger for a long time.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

DonnieBaker said:


> Very impressive, props to ya! :thumbs_up




Thank you, it was tough i won't lie. A few of my buddies still smoke, but after 6yrs it doesn't bother me like it use to.


----------



## moosedrooln (Aug 15, 2005)

To say smokers don't kill big bucks is flat out wrong. I've got a 160 on the wall to prove it, and a couple others just a bit smaller. I don't think it's a good idea to smoke, but I don't think it's nearly as big of deal as some of you make. Play the wind...that's always the key. You guys say that "smoking stinks"...well to you of course it does! Doe in heat urine stinks like azz to me, way worse than the smell of a cigarette (especially a lefty). But I guarantee the deer don't think that urine stinks. Something that "stinks" to you, is only that... TO YOU. Dung beetles love the smell of chit... DO YOU? I'm not saying deer like smoke smell, of course not, but I'm not buying it for a minute that they think it "stinks". It's a smell, that's all...not necessarily good or bad to the deer (that anyone could prove). It's just a smell. I think sometimes it might spook a deer, while other times could actually get them curious...who knows? Bottom line, play the wind and get elevated. If the wind is right, and you are high enough in the tree...you can get away with ALOT...just don't move much.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

moosedrooln said:


> You guys say that "smoking stinks"...well to you of course it does! Doe in heat urine stinks like azz to me, way worse than the smell of a cigarette (especially a lefty). But I guarantee the deer don't think that urine stinks.




I would rather smell doe in heat urine then a cigarette any day LOL. :tongue:


----------



## groundpounder1 (Jun 28, 2010)

*smoking*

I just quit smoking a month and a half ago after smoking a pcak plus a day for over 10 years. I will tell you this much even if i dont kill a big one on stand i feel much better about myself . 

To the guys who smoke on stand more power to you , i just know now that i have quit i will be able to go deeper into the woods withought haveing to stop all the time .


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I had a friend who wanted me to teach him how to hunt and he smoked. He did well his first season since I put him on alot of deer. he just rifled hunted and then picked up bowhunting. It was funny how he always said he was scentfree and wasnt going to smoke .Well He didnt smoke but I could smell him being scentfree about 20 yards away down wind. His cloths was what really stunk. He called him self the marlboro man. He used one of my 30/30 marlin and wanted me to take a picture of him with the cigerette in his mouth while shooting the gun from the stand. He was crazy. When he bow hunted I would be around 150 yards from him hunting this one area that had two funnels and I would watch the deer walk around him smelling and then come between me and him . I had killed one of the doe's. So I think the deer pay attention to it and will just walk away from it but want get that spooked unless they pick up on movement.


----------



## clee (Feb 14, 2009)

When I shot my first deer with a bow, I had to put out a cig to shoot it. I had a buck that had come in about 30 minutes earlier and never presented a shot. I smoked to calm down a bit. Halfway through, I heard something behind me. I looked and it was a deer. It was directly upwind of me, so the smoke was going away from it but it never knew I was there. 

I try to use that new spitless, smokeless stuff when on stand to keep from smoking though because I think that it has to make some sort of difference IMO.


----------



## DeltaKiloGolf (Aug 1, 2009)

when I hunt (in the fall obviously) the neighbors are burning leaves, and the whole woods gets choked up with smoke even though neighbors are a mile away. I dont see deer freaking out about this. On the other hand, I dont smoke, (I go smokeless)...and camo'd up.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

boarman1 said:


> I would watch the deer walk around him smelling and then come between me and him . I had killed one of the doe's. So I think the deer pay attention to it and will just walk away from it but want get that spooked unless they pick up on movement.



Haha nice! :tongue:


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

moosedrooln said:


> To say smokers don't kill big bucks is flat out wrong. I've got a 160 on the wall to prove it, and a couple others just a bit smaller. I don't think it's a good idea to smoke, but I don't think it's nearly as big of deal as some of you make. Play the wind...that's always the key. You guys say that "smoking stinks"...well to you of course it does! Doe in heat urine stinks like azz to me, way worse than the smell of a cigarette (especially a lefty). But I guarantee the deer don't think that urine stinks. Something that "stinks" to you, is only that... TO YOU. Dung beetles love the smell of chit... DO YOU? I'm not saying deer like smoke smell, of course not, but I'm not buying it for a minute that they think it "stinks". It's a smell, that's all...not necessarily good or bad to the deer (that anyone could prove). It's just a smell. I think sometimes it might spook a deer, while other times could actually get them curious...who knows? Bottom line, play the wind and get elevated. If the wind is right, and you are high enough in the tree...you can get away with ALOT...just don't move much.


Am I to believe that hunters that smoke shoot more mature deer than those who don't? Isn't being scent-free THE #2 rule for killing mature bucks?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

DonnieBaker said:


> Am I to believe that hunters that smoke shoot more mature deer than those who don't? Isn't being scent-free THE #2 rule for killing mature bucks?



Very good point.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

the people who make excuses are the ones who have no intention to quit. i know, i did that myself at one point in time. i thought, pfff, they dont smell me. i too shot deer while smoking but it certainly wasnt the norm. you really have no idea what how bad it smells till you quit. everything smells different, tastes different.

who cares if you never see a deer after quitting, the breathing is worth it.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

+1 exactly


NY911 said:


> If you smoke, you won't be hunting any pf my farms.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

have you ever been upwind a short distance of someone smoking? you can still smell it UPWIND a short distance. i think il just hunt with people who are not smoking, esp not letting someone smoke in my stands......to much work into it for someone else to screw with it


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

Christopher67 said:


> I was having a discussion with a few hunting buddies over a couple of beers about the effects of smoking while you hunt, some people that i have talked to really don't think it matters one way or the other. My question to everyone is does the cigarette smoke increase your chances of being winded by deer or do some of you smoke in your tree stand?


If u smoke when hunting your just stupid u mite as well just play loud music your just plan stupid if u smoke


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

mathews86 said:


> If u smoke when hunting your just stupid u mite as well just play loud music your just plan stupid if u smoke



I don't smoke, therefor i is not stupid. :tongue:


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Y'all are full of it. I shot a deer that was smoking a cigarette. I think it calmed him down a little.

Never seen one dip, though.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

wondering about the effects of e-cigs, vapor is produced, but doesn't have a detectable scent, unless it's flavored and even in that case would probably equate to a snuff smell??? Maybe I'll start marketing a camo e-cig and call it Smoke-N-Hunt. LOL


Seriously, I'm copywriting that this afternoon so get back. LOL


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

BLan said:


> wondering about the effects of e-cigs, vapor is produced, but doesn't have a detectable scent, unless it's flavored and even in that case would probably equate to a snuff smell??? Maybe I'll start marketing a camo e-cig and call it Smoke-N-Hunt. LOL
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'm copywriting that this afternoon so get back. LOL




Haha! You might be onto something there!!


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Christopher67 said:


> Haha! You might be onto something there!!


Not if I beat him to it....patent office here I come!


----------



## moosedrooln (Aug 15, 2005)

DonnieBaker said:


> Am I to believe that hunters that smoke shoot more mature deer than those who don't? Isn't being scent-free THE #2 rule for killing mature bucks?


You believe what you want...I quit smoking a couple of yrs ago...but I used to smoke while hunting and I consider myself successful. How would you conclude that hunters who smoke kill MORE mature deer than those who don't from what I posted? Being scent free is NOT THE MOST IMPORTANT thing for killing big bucks IMO.... Playing the wind and hunting the right locations are the two most important aspects.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Let me clarify somewhat. Wind (where I hunt) rarely blows constant from the same direction even at the ridgetops, I must be as scent-free as possible. You can't kill mature bucks if they aren't there, so...being scent free is my #2. Microclimates and terrain dictate that even if the website I check for wind direction says WNW @ 10-15, I know I'll feel the wind at my back at certain times.



moosedrooln said:


> You believe what you want...I quit smoking a couple of yrs ago...but I used to smoke while hunting and I consider myself successful. How would you conclude that hunters who smoke kill MORE mature deer than those who don't from what I posted? Being scent free is NOT THE MOST IMPORTANT thing for killing big bucks IMO.... Playing the wind and hunting the right locations are the two most important aspects.


Now on to what you said. I wasn't concluding anything, I asked a ? and was waiting for your answer. My thoughts are a mature deer will smell you and associate the smell of smoke with humans. If you get busted, which you most certainly will, you have just educated that buck. Now he knows danger lurks. Good luck this season.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

hjort jagare said:


> Of course it hurts they stink. :thumbs_do If you dont smoke you can notice a smoker two aisles away in a store. It might not effect the deer every time but your fooling your self if you think its cover scent.:wink: :darkbeer:


Couldn't have said it better myself. Many smokers will defend what they do to the last breath LOL. The bowhunters that kill deer and smoke are more lucky than anything else. I know because I use to be one but thank God I quit that nasty habbit years ago.


----------



## jkerrsd (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been reading this thread for about an hour now, and debating whether or not to say anything for fear of regretting it, but I gotta say something. There are (at this time) 5 pages of posts on this thread. Out of all of them, I think I've read 6 or 7 helpful posts. Not that it matters, but I'm a non-smoker. I have to say, imo, it seems like a good majority of these posts are from non-smokers who just don't like smoke and/or smokers. As someone mentioned, if you're a non-smoker, how do you know how smoke effects deer? I'd have to say that I agree with the couple of people who have said "if they smell the smoke, they probably smell you anyway". I would think if you're downwind, you'd probably be ok. From what I've read, people kill deer pretty often during, or shortly after smoking. Like someone else said, there used to be no Scent Lok or Dead Down Wind or camoflauge for that matter and people killed deer while smoking. I think seeing the smoke and the movement would be your big downfall, but as a non-smoker, I really have no idea. I also agree with what someone said about walking to your stand during or shortly after smoking. They're going to pick that up. Maybe they'll be curious and follow it, or maybe they'll spook and bolt. It just seems to me like a lot of people are preaching about how bad smoking is, and not sticking to the real question, or using any personal experience (with the exception of a few posts). Again, I'm a non-smoker, and I don't like the smell of cigarette smoke, but I'm not going to tell you it's bad for you. You're grown ups and you know they're bad. It also doesn't bother me that you smoke, but I hope you can quit someday if you choose to. So, just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## sundad35 (Feb 6, 2009)

I've been smoking for three years(in the stand as well) and since then I would say I've killed more deer then ever. On top of that, nobody else in my group smokes and I've killed by far more deer then they have in the last three years. Oh, and I usually see quite a few as well; some which were very nice bucks.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

jkerrsd said:


> I've been reading this thread for about an hour now, and debating whether or not to say anything for fear of regretting it, but I gotta say something. There are (at this time) 5 pages of posts on this thread. Out of all of them, I think I've read 6 or 7 helpful posts. Not that it matters, but I'm a non-smoker. I have to say, imo, it seems like a good majority of these posts are from non-smokers who just don't like smoke and/or smokers. As someone mentioned, if you're a non-smoker, how do you know how smoke effects deer? I'd have to say that I agree with the couple of people who have said "if they smell the smoke, they probably smell you anyway". I would think if you're downwind, you'd probably be ok. From what I've read, people kill deer pretty often during, or shortly after smoking. Like someone else said, there used to be no Scent Lok or Dead Down Wind or camoflauge for that matter and people killed deer while smoking. I think seeing the smoke and the movement would be your big downfall, but as a non-smoker, I really have no idea. I also agree with what someone said about walking to your stand during or shortly after smoking. They're going to pick that up. Maybe they'll be curious and follow it, or maybe they'll spook and bolt. It just seems to me like a lot of people are preaching about how bad smoking is, and not sticking to the real question, or using any personal experience (with the exception of a few posts). Again, I'm a non-smoker, and I don't like the smell of cigarette smoke, but I'm not going to tell you it's bad for you. You're grown ups and you know they're bad. It also doesn't bother me that you smoke, but I hope you can quit someday if you choose to. So, just had to get that off my chest.


 that kinda sums it up+1


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

jkerrsd said:


> I've been reading this thread for about an hour now, and debating whether or not to say anything for fear of regretting it, but I gotta say something. There are (at this time) 5 pages of posts on this thread. Out of all of them, I think I've read 6 or 7 helpful posts. Not that it matters, but I'm a non-smoker. I have to say, imo, it seems like a good majority of these posts are from non-smokers who just don't like smoke and/or smokers. As someone mentioned, if you're a non-smoker, how do you know how smoke effects deer? I'd have to say that I agree with the couple of people who have said "if they smell the smoke, they probably smell you anyway". I would think if you're downwind, you'd probably be ok. From what I've read, people kill deer pretty often during, or shortly after smoking. Like someone else said, there used to be no Scent Lok or Dead Down Wind or camoflauge for that matter and people killed deer while smoking. I think seeing the smoke and the movement would be your big downfall, but as a non-smoker, I really have no idea. I also agree with what someone said about walking to your stand during or shortly after smoking. They're going to pick that up. Maybe they'll be curious and follow it, or maybe they'll spook and bolt. It just seems to me like a lot of people are preaching about how bad smoking is, and not sticking to the real question, or using any personal experience (with the exception of a few posts). Again, I'm a non-smoker, and I don't like the smell of cigarette smoke, but I'm not going to tell you it's bad for you. You're grown ups and you know they're bad. It also doesn't bother me that you smoke, but I hope you can quit someday if you choose to. So, just had to get that off my chest.


For your first post you done good, welcome to AT!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

jkerrsd said:


> I've been reading this thread for about an hour now, and debating whether or not to say anything for fear of regretting it, but I gotta say something. There are (at this time) 5 pages of posts on this thread. Out of all of them, I think I've read 6 or 7 helpful posts. Not that it matters, but I'm a non-smoker. I have to say, imo, it seems like a good majority of these posts are from non-smokers who just don't like smoke and/or smokers. As someone mentioned, if you're a non-smoker, how do you know how smoke effects deer? I'd have to say that I agree with the couple of people who have said "if they smell the smoke, they probably smell you anyway". I would think if you're downwind, you'd probably be ok. From what I've read, people kill deer pretty often during, or shortly after smoking. Like someone else said, there used to be no Scent Lok or Dead Down Wind or camoflauge for that matter and people killed deer while smoking. I think seeing the smoke and the movement would be your big downfall, but as a non-smoker, I really have no idea. I also agree with what someone said about walking to your stand during or shortly after smoking. They're going to pick that up. Maybe they'll be curious and follow it, or maybe they'll spook and bolt. It just seems to me like a lot of people are preaching about how bad smoking is, and not sticking to the real question, or using any personal experience (with the exception of a few posts). Again, I'm a non-smoker, and I don't like the smell of cigarette smoke, but I'm not going to tell you it's bad for you. You're grown ups and you know they're bad. It also doesn't bother me that you smoke, but I hope you can quit someday if you choose to. So, just had to get that off my chest.




*WOW!* Ok, very well then. :thumbs_up


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

Stanley said:


> I’ll ask you one question can you smell wood or burning wood farther.


Does not matter. Everybody on AT "plays the wind" always !! I mean always. Always. Not never ! Always.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

pizzle said:


> Does not matter. Everybody on AT "plays the wind" always !! I mean always. Always. Not never ! Always.


I Dont. I ruined it. :tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## nolefan32460 (Jul 27, 2010)

if i can smell it across the room from someone that just finished one, the deer surely can


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

Im a smoker but never smoked in my stands or blinds.i asked one of my co-workers if he smoked while he was hunting and he said "ill smoke one the whole time,i dont give a damn."The funny thing about it is that he does kill between 10-12 deer every season and brings venison to work for everyone.just makes me think,maybe the smoke doesnt bother deer.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

nolefan32460 said:


> if i can smell it across the room from someone that just finished one, the deer surely can


Sure a deer can smell it. 
It can also smell leaves burning....



no alibi said:


> Im a smoker but never smoked in my stands or blinds.i asked one of my co-workers if he smoked while he was hunting and he said "ill smoke one the whole time,i dont give a damn."The funny thing about it is that he does kill between 10-12 deer every season and brings venison to work for everyone.just makes me think,maybe the smoke doesnt bother deer.


All deer are differant, but cigarette smoke does not bother many of them...

marty


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

no alibi said:


> Im a smoker but never smoked in my stands or blinds.i asked one of my co-workers if he smoked while he was hunting and he said "ill smoke one the whole time,i dont give a damn."The funny thing about it is that he does kill between 10-12 deer every season and brings venison to work for everyone.just makes me think,maybe the smoke doesnt bother deer.



Wow 10-12, very nice indeed. :thumbs_up


----------



## dogzlife (Jul 11, 2004)

I used to smoke on stand depending on what the wind is doing and where I'm hunting. I believe you put out a three dimensional odor footprint and this footprint is quite a bit larger if you smoke. If you routinely hunt a stand, I believe you are just making it easier to educate deer of your presence.



BLan said:


> wondering about the effects of e-cigs, vapor is produced, but doesn't have a detectable scent, unless it's flavored and even in that case would probably equate to a snuff smell??? Maybe I'll start marketing a camo e-cig and call it Smoke-N-Hunt. LOL
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'm copywriting that this afternoon so get back. LOL


I realize this is a bit off topic but it may be helpful to others.

After numerous attempts to quit, I "switched brands" by going to an e-cig and I will be vaping one on stand this year as conditions permit. There is some odor, but its very minimal and nothing at all like the reek you get from cigarettes. It's even possible that the odor could act as a curiosity lure. I plan on trying apple pie flavored juice, but the sky is the limit concerning flavor options. There is possibly some noise that has me concerned, a very slight gurgling sound, but I will test that on nearby does this year to determine the range. Also, many of the e-cigs have a light on them indicating activation. This will likely need a cover of some sort.

Lastly, for those interested, it only costs me about a buck a day and I get to breathe (I work out a lot and I noticed the difference). There is a learning curve with these devices due to the variables involved, but if you can tune a bow, you can dial one of these things in.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

jkerrsd said:


> I've been reading this thread for about an hour now, and debating whether or not to say anything for fear of regretting it, but I gotta say something. There are (at this time) 5 pages of posts on this thread. Out of all of them, I think I've read 6 or 7 helpful posts. Not that it matters, but I'm a non-smoker. I have to say, imo, it seems like a good majority of these posts are from non-smokers who just don't like smoke and/or smokers. As someone mentioned, if you're a non-smoker, how do you know how smoke effects deer? I'd have to say that I agree with the couple of people who have said "if they smell the smoke, they probably smell you anyway". I would think if you're downwind, you'd probably be ok. From what I've read, people kill deer pretty often during, or shortly after smoking. Like someone else said, there used to be no Scent Lok or Dead Down Wind or camoflauge for that matter and people killed deer while smoking. I think seeing the smoke and the movement would be your big downfall, but as a non-smoker, I really have no idea. I also agree with what someone said about walking to your stand during or shortly after smoking. They're going to pick that up. Maybe they'll be curious and follow it, or maybe they'll spook and bolt. It just seems to me like a lot of people are preaching about how bad smoking is, and not sticking to the real question, or using any personal experience (with the exception of a few posts). Again, I'm a non-smoker, and I don't like the smell of cigarette smoke, but I'm not going to tell you it's bad for you. You're grown ups and you know they're bad. It also doesn't bother me that you smoke, but I hope you can quit someday if you choose to. So, just had to get that off my chest.


Actually having hunted with a smoking chimny and having smoked for a bit when I was a late teen would change your mind about the success and blowing of hunts from the stinch and they are addicts its a drug that is a real moster to quit. So you should take the chance every time you can to tell the smokers that they are killing themselves and its dissgusting to the majority who do not smoke .You telkl a haroin addict to quit or an alcoholic that it was time to quit why not a smker they are no different other than there are more of them.


----------



## Flatire (Mar 15, 2009)

i quit about 10 years ago and used to smoke while hunting all the time. now i notice that when i am down wind of someone smoking i can smell the smoke from a very long way off, cant even imagine how it smells to a deer but if the wind stays in your favor it probibly wouldnt matter much.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Alot of interesting opinions. :thumbs_up


----------



## atwanamaker (Jul 12, 2006)

its bad for you in many ways.


----------



## jkerrsd (Aug 18, 2010)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Actually having hunted with a smoking chimny and having smoked for a bit when I was a late teen would change your mind about the success and blowing of hunts from the stinch and they are addicts its a drug that is a real moster to quit. So you should take the chance every time you can to tell the smokers that they are killing themselves and its dissgusting to the majority who do not smoke .You telkl a haroin addict to quit or an alcoholic that it was time to quit why not a smker they are no different other than there are more of them.


No, I don't tell people heroin is bad for them. They know it. I'm not a fan of preaching to people. That's what your parents/spouse are for. The question was about the effects of smoking while hunting. He wasn't asking if cigarettes are going to give him cancer, or whether or not he should start shooting heroin.


----------



## albanyco (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm just going to add my 2 cents. I quit smoking ciggs july 3rd 2008. That year I saw more deer in the woods than I ever have up to that point! I am convinced it does make a difference. Not saying that you can't smoke while hunting but I think the deer do notice the odor definitely.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Smoking is bad for you! *



albanyco said:


> I'm just going to add my 2 cents. I quit smoking ciggs july 3rd 2008. That year I saw more deer in the woods than I ever have up to that point! I am convinced it does make a difference. Not saying that you can't smoke while hunting but I think the deer do notice the odor definitely.



I couldn't agree with you more. :thumbs_up


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

moosedrooln said:


> To say smokers don't kill big bucks is flat out wrong. I've got a 160 on the wall to prove it, and a couple others just a bit smaller. I don't think it's a good idea to smoke, but I don't think it's nearly as big of deal as some of you make. Play the wind...that's always the key. You guys say that "smoking stinks"...well to you of course it does! Doe in heat urine stinks like azz to me, way worse than the smell of a cigarette (especially a lefty). But I guarantee the deer don't think that urine stinks. Something that "stinks" to you, is only that... TO YOU. Dung beetles love the smell of chit... DO YOU? I'm not saying deer like smoke smell, of course not, but I'm not buying it for a minute that they think it "stinks". It's a smell, that's all...not necessarily good or bad to the deer (that anyone could prove). It's just a smell. I think sometimes it might spook a deer, while other times could actually get them curious...who knows? Bottom line, play the wind and get elevated. If the wind is right, and you are high enough in the tree...you can get away with ALOT...just don't move much.


Try and rationalize it as much as you want smoke and smoking STINKS. It gets in your hair,clothes,on your skin and equipment, everything a smoker owns stinks.


----------



## ndnscout (Oct 18, 2006)

If the smokes blowing behind you you'll see deer. smoking or not bad wind and you're wasting your time..
G


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't if it is bad for hunting or not. My brother in law is a chimney and has some nice ones on his wall. A group of us got drawn on a quota hunt and he was the one that killed the first deer. It was a hot hunt and he said he was sitting in his stand (climber) and had his shirt off smoking a cig when the buck walked in. GO FIGURE.


----------



## moosedrooln (Aug 15, 2005)

rutnstrut said:


> Try and rationalize it as much as you want smoke and smoking STINKS. It gets in your hair,clothes,on your skin and equipment, everything a smoker owns stinks.


I'm not trying to rationalize anything, I could care less. But when I read that "smokers don't kill big bucks" I had to laugh and chime in. The whole conversation is dumb because nobody can PROVE either point. I quit smoking because it was getting too expensive, but I sure enjoyed smoking. I used to smoke while hunting really high up in the trees and have killed several deer. So when some "we todd" comes on here with a blanket statement like that, I must disagree. There are so many variables that could affect any hunt at any time. I said I didn't think it was a good idea, but I'm not rationalizing anything pal...to each his own. From what I've read in these posts so far, it looks as though plenty of people have had success either way. It probably varies from deer to deer and time of year. Is the deer already skiddish or spooky? Who knows but you can't prove anything. There are all types of hunters out there, with varying degrees of success. Playing the wind will always be your best bet, smoking or not. On a side note, how many of you keep separate hunting boots? I've seen people wearing the same boots to put fuel in the truck that they are wearing walking in the woods. Lots of people have scent totes for clothing etc... but think that just spraying their boots is good enough. Wear them while hunting then they kick them off in the pantry at home next to the litter box or dog toy.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

moosedrooln said:


> I'm not trying to rationalize anything, I could care less. But when I read that "smokers don't kill big bucks" I had to laugh and chime in. The whole conversation is dumb because nobody can PROVE either point. I quit smoking because it was getting too expensive, but I sure enjoyed smoking. I used to smoke while hunting really high up in the trees and have killed several deer. So when some "we todd" comes on here with a blanket statement like that, I must disagree. There are so many variables that could affect any hunt at any time. I said I didn't think it was a good idea, but I'm not rationalizing anything pal...to each his own. From what I've read in these posts so far, it looks as though plenty of people have had success either way. It probably varies from deer to deer and time of year. Is the deer already skiddish or spooky? Who knows but you can't prove anything. There are all types of hunters out there, with varying degrees of success. Playing the wind will always be your best bet, smoking or not. On a side note, how many of you keep separate hunting boots? I've seen people wearing the same boots to put fuel in the truck that they are wearing walking in the woods. Lots of people have scent totes for clothing etc... but think that just spraying their boots is good enough. Wear them while hunting then they kick them off in the pantry at home next to the litter box or dog toy.


I was just quoting my Uncle, here is another quote from him, "Don't argue with an idiot, they bring you down to their level and beat you with experience." How about this one that pertains to this subject. "If I agreed with you both of us would be wrong." 

Call me anything you want but you look/sound like a fool.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

DonnieBaker said:


> I was just quoting my Uncle, here is another quote from him, "Don't argue with an idiot, they bring you down to their level and beat you with experience." How about this one that pertains to this subject. "If I agreed with you both of us would be wrong."
> 
> Call me anything you want but you look/sound like a fool.


You are actually wrong........

marty


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Ok Zip, I'll bite.....why?


----------



## moosedrooln (Aug 15, 2005)

DonnieBaker said:


> I was just quoting my Uncle, here is another quote from him, "Don't argue with an idiot, they bring you down to their level and beat you with experience." How about this one that pertains to this subject. "If I agreed with you both of us would be wrong."
> 
> Call me anything you want but you look/sound like a fool.


Nice one!! Very thoughtful! Every forum has a village idiot....HERE'S YOUR SIGN!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

DonnieBaker said:


> Ok Zip, I'll bite.....why?


I don't really care to debate anything with name callers/haters.

marty


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Christopher67 said:


> I was having a discussion with a few hunting buddies over a couple of beers about the effects of smoking while you hunt, some people that i have talked to really don't think it matters one way or the other. My question to everyone is does the cigarette smoke increase your chances of being winded by deer or do some of you smoke in your tree stand?



I'm going to ignore the "I hate smoking/smokers" bashfest because it has nothing to do with the original question and just concentrate on the issue of how deer relate to cigarette smoke. 

Deer smell smoke all the time. Car exhaust, diesel fumes, brush fires, camp fires, cooking stoves, etc. The questions are, "Do deer associate smoke with danger" and "Do deer associate cigarette smoke with danger?" 

Far too many deer, including trophys, have been shot by hunters who smoke or smell of smoke, to say it's detrimental. The very same breeze that carries smoke molecules carries human scent molecules. If a deer changed direction or hightailed it from the field how do you prove which one they responded to or if they were responded to something else. A coyote, snake, skunk or even the opposite sex? Maybe they heard a noise that we couldn't hear? A deer's first and best defense is to run first and question later. 

There are several way to "fool" a deers nose. The best is to play the wind. Another would be to overwhelm their sense of smell. Standing downwind from a campfire covers human scent. Acorn scent and rubbing your clothes with damp moss will also cover human scent. A third way is to hide your scent. Carbon clothes and rubber boots but you still have to breathe. Exhaling into a 10' verticle tube would help disperse your scent but it's ackward to carry. :wink: 

The "act" of smoking is more likely to alert deer to your position. Arm movments, turning your head and shifting your body. Fishing the pack out of your jacket, opening the pack, removing the cigarette, putting the pack away, digging the lighter out of your pants pocket, igniting it, lighting the cirarette, putting the lighter away, moving your arm while smoking, etc. 

I hope this helped. 

:cocktail:


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

Silver Pine said:


> I'm going to ignore the "I hate smoking/smokers" bashfest because it has nothing to do with the original question and just concentrate on the issue of how deer relate to cigarette smoke.
> 
> Deer smell smoke all the time. Car exhaust, diesel fumes, brush fires, camp fires, cooking stoves, etc. The questions are, "Do deer associate smoke with danger" and "Do deer associate cigarette smoke with danger?"
> 
> ...


This is the best post yet I believe and you didnt even have to get into a spitting match. :wink:


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

moosedrooln said:


> Nice one!! Very thoughtful! Every forum has a village idiot....HERE'S YOUR SIGN!


That or winning an argument on the internet is kind of like the Special Olympics, you may win, but you're still ******ed.


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't smoke. I do dip and I leave the can in the truck.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

You want to smoke moose? Go head, just be sure to post pics of the mature deer you shoot. Good luck this season (I mean that seriously...even though you come across as a tool)


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

***WOW!*** *Whats with all the name calling??* 



*Do i have to sit you kids in timeout?*


----------



## moosedrooln (Aug 15, 2005)

It's not the biggest I've taken, but two years ago I killed this guy while smoking. I told you I quit, and I don't recommend smoking while hunting. But when someone says smokers don't kill big deer I can and will prove you wrong.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

moosedrooln said:


> It's not the biggest I've taken, but two years ago I killed this guy while smoking. I told you I quit, and I don't recommend smoking while hunting. But when someone says smokers don't kill big deer I can and will prove you wrong.




Very nice indeed!~ :set1_CHAPLIN3::thumbs_up


----------



## moosedrooln (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

I use to think it didn't matter. I smoked and saw a lot of deer. Then I chewed and saw a lot of deer. Then I quit both and started seeing bigger deer.


----------



## moosedrooln (Aug 15, 2005)

vhunter said:


> I use to think it didn't matter. I smoked and saw a lot of deer. Then I chewed and saw a lot of deer. Then I quit both and started seeing bigger deer.


And you are probably a more experienced hunter as well.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

moosedrooln said:


> And you are probably a more experienced hunter as well.



possibly... imp::smoke:


----------



## richard william (Nov 20, 2011)

It really doesn't matter if you are a freestyle hunter,,,,,,, but the stench definitely repels the huntee than attracting them,,,,,


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I am a smoker, but I never smoke while hunting. I hunt mostly from the ground and always brush my teeth with baking soda before going into the woods. My dentist told me about using baking soda to kill the cigarette smell on my breath. I noticed a few years ago, that deer will sometimes come to the smell of cigarette smoke. I had been hunting for hours from a brush blind without seeing a single deer. As I was preparing to leave, I lit up. Within a few minutes, deer were coming in from 3 different directions. I was surprised. I lit up again a few days later at a different location just to see if my cigarette theory was a fluke and again deer started coming in. Cigarette smoke has worked far better than any deer piss that I have ever used, and they are cheaper!
I still don't smoke while on stand, but every now and then I use my cigarette trick as a last resort and it still works! The one thing that I have noticed about my cigarette trick is it has only brought in does.


----------



## robbbinhoodx (Feb 25, 2010)

i can smell a smoker in a stand from 200 yds away..... imagine what a deer can smell, i actually encourage smoking because it gives ME more oppurtunities.:wink:


----------



## Captain1221 (Oct 26, 2009)

I never smoke in my bow stand, but I usually smoke in my rifle stands. This year I sat in an outdoor stand and smoked every now and then. I ended up shooting a nice 8 pointer with a 16 inch spread while I had a cigarette in my mouth.

It just all depends on the wind.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Try the left handed cigarettes they seem to mesmorize the deer lmao.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

I am a smoker, and quit chewing 01/01/11. I do smoke on stand, but not a lot. Ill have my last one in the morning before I leave the truck and usually wait until after 9 before I smoke another. In the evenings I'll smoke one or two early and quit about 2 hours before dark. I have never seen any deer bothered by the smell, and like the other smokers, I have bow killed deer with one in my hand or mouth. On 11/11/11 I killed my buck, immediately after shooting him I sat down for a smoke. While burning my cancer stick and talking on the phone, I had two more bucks come within bow range, but I was downwind. I Really don't worry about it a lot, I try to stay scent free and hunt the wind. Never noticed a difference in the deer numbers being seen between smoking/and not smoking chewing/ not chewing I will be quitting the nasty habit on Jan. 1, but until then, smoke em if ya got em!


----------



## greg31 (Jul 14, 2010)

You practice sent controll??? And then smoke from the stand?? Wasting your time pal, dont even both taking a shower. I dont smoke and I can be 10' from someone that does and I can smell it so surley the deer can. Just saying.


Sgt. Beardface said:


> I'll smoke in the treestand any day. and I practice scent control religouly. I see a good amount of deer and so does my father. Hell I know a few guys in MD that swear Sika deer love cigarette butts, and cherry halls. does it work who knows but they sure do kill their share of deer.
> 
> -Chuck


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

greg31 said:


> You practice sent controll??? And then smoke from the stand?? Wasting your time pal, dont even both taking a shower. I dont smoke and I can be 10' from someone that does and I can smell it so surley the deer can. Just saying.



I can smell a smoker 50' away LOL.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

Christopher67 said:


> I can smell a smoker 50' away LOL.


I bet you can't when you are 20 yds upwind of a smoker.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

greg31 said:


> You practice sent controll??? And then smoke from the stand?? Wasting your time pal, dont even both taking a shower. I dont smoke and I can be 10' from someone that does and I can smell it so surley the deer can. Just saying.


Here's my post from last January in case you missed it. Oh yeah, I had to put a smoke out to shoot my deer this year.....at a whopping distance of 4 yards.

*The property I hunt is owned by an older couple who burn wood for probably 8 months out of the year. Not to mention barbeque grills, burning leaves in the fall and burning of their garden vines, plant tops, corn stalks etc. Smoke is smoke and I don't think anyone can prove that deer can tell the difference between cigarette and "natural" wood smoke. Sure, I'll agree smoking is bad for humans, but I still say people who get busted by deer when they are smoking is because of the movement, not the smell. *


----------



## z7xlw (Sep 14, 2011)

I use the e-cig while hunting. It seems to work real well. When I spend $ to go hunting outta state last thing I want is to screw it up by smoking in my saddle. Yea I've seen lots of deer last year while smoking cigs but this year was totally different with the e-cig. Seen more deer and also bigger bucks. Coincedence? Maybe but I'm not gonna smoke cigs in my stand anymore.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

With the information gleaned from this thread, I see a bunch of new sponsors for today's hunting celebrities :sign10: Anyone that thinks cig smoking doesn't negatively effect their hunts is simply trying to justify the stinky habit.


----------



## rwatts (Sep 29, 2011)

I am a smoker. Yeah, I've convinced myself that deer are not affected by cig smoke. That they are a good wind indicator, blah,blah, blah. I've convinced myself when I hunt alone. But... why do I hate lighting em up when im setting in the blind with my son? I do see deer and Ive killed my fair share with a cig hanging outa my mouth. But honestly my son which a is a non smoker, puts it on me every year. And has since he's become old enough to go out on his own. By the way to I've taught him everything he knows. I've always preached" NO SMOKING PERIOD!" So, knowing all of this, you tell me, does it make a difference?


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

It may not hurt.. but if a deer gets down wind .. It aint going to help..
the wind is way more important ... now swirling winds or shifting winds might be an issue .. but it would be anyway with your scent, 
I;m not convinced either way.. It;s just not good for ya is the biggest issue..


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

i believe it depends on what the deer are used to.. We live on 141 acres , i smoke, parents do also , as my brother, and grandfather( we all have houses on the land) when i am in the woods ( hunting or feeding or anything else) i smoke. resided to stop smoking in the woods and the last 6 times hunting i have seen nothing.. i can just walk in the backyard and smoke ( most of the time i am feeding something) and within 15 mins i see deer.. So in an environment where there not used to it It is a bad thing , but if they are used to it then i have no problem with it..


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

mattheww1377 said:


> So in an environment where there not used to it It is a bad thing , but if they are used to it then i have no problem with it..



*This is probably true.*


----------



## greg31 (Jul 14, 2010)

Lets just agree to disagree......


LiteSpeed1 said:


> Here's my post from last January in case you missed it. Oh yeah, I had to put a smoke out to shoot my deer this year.....at a whopping distance of 4 yards.
> 
> *The property I hunt is owned by an older couple who burn wood for probably 8 months out of the year. Not to mention barbeque grills, burning leaves in the fall and burning of their garden vines, plant tops, corn stalks etc. Smoke is smoke and I don't think anyone can prove that deer can tell the difference between cigarette and "natural" wood smoke. Sure, I'll agree smoking is bad for humans, but I still say people who get busted by deer when they are smoking is because of the movement, not the smell. *


----------



## greg31 (Jul 14, 2010)

I will just say this.... I have heard of hunters killing big buck while they were taking a dump to but do we make that a practice? Would you take a dump from your tree stand?? Would you chew bubble gum from the stand? I am just going with the odds.. Do hunters kill big deer while doing these?? Yes I am sure they do however I would be willing to bet that the ones that practice NOT doing these will kill bigger in the long haul.. Just my thoughts..


----------

